# high beam reflector



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

ive seen some pics of people with colored high beam reflectors. im curious how its done. is it paint? tape?
thanks in advance


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: high beam reflector (tt5oul)*

pictures of said high beam reflectors?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: high beam reflector (tt5oul)*

it's metal. you pull it out and paint it with whatever you want.


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: high beam reflector (Murderface)*

not quite... I saw the same thing a few months ago in some pictures... I thought about it for a while and I believe its due to the color of the bulb. when not turned on the light cannot reflect through a clear lense and back out through the reflector thus when the bulb is yellow 3k, or blue 6k, the colors shine through respectivly... my best guess after much thought... 
I say someone take theirs stockers out or buy some cheapoos and grab a sharpie... lets find out for sure!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: high beam reflector (W225TT)*

do you have any pictures you can post? i'm interested in visually seeing what you mean


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: high beam reflector (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

if you look at the TT gallery. page 36. thats one reference. i talked one guy and he said he just painted the bulb. but ive read that some paint the actual reflector.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: high beam reflector (tt5oul)*

You paint the bowl with stain glass paint. I've had two friends do it on their e46's


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: high beam reflector (M-Power M3)*

MMMMM ESTORIL BLUE MMMMMM i just cam.....


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: high beam reflector (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_You paint the bowl with stain glass paint. I've had two friends do it on their e46's


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That looks good. Pic of finished product with lenses re-installed?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: high beam reflector (ILLA NOIZ)*

neat look... I like it


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

that bimmer looks good with them yellows
thats one option, to take your headlights apart and paint them. if you already plan on taking out the orange reflector, and either replacing the orange turn signal with clear or smoked . may as well paint the high beam bowl. if your like me and too reluctant on taking apart your headlight just buy yellow h7 bulbs and put them in your highbeam. the reflection will make the bowl look yellow. and it wont be perminant i got some eurolite "euro yellows" that have a yellow glass, as well as i got some luminics yellow jdm, i got the eurolite for like 23bux cdn and i got the luminics for like 30, they both look the same as yellow glass goes, but i actually preffer the eurolite for the way they light up, they look more french and the luminics look more like a yellow flashlight, just thought id throw that in there.
you can also just paint your bulbs you have now . but honestly for 23... andi saw them for liike 12bux usd on some sites, just buy new bulbs .and enjoy some crazy yellow light when your on a unlit back street late at night,....








theres also another yellow light by nokya, thats pretty good too , they all have yellow glass, they just emmit the light a tiny bit different. 
the best emmiting yellow light is piaa ion yellow, also the most expensive, but they glass on the bulb is not yellow, these are best for fog lights, as the fog light have projectors and you dont see the bulb or any reflection really at all.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I've noticed that some of the fogs for our cars are yellow as well, and also 100 watts. do you think the 100 watt bulb in the fogs would pottentially pose a problem in the wiring?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i think a 100watt might do something to that small space in the fog light and melt something, maybe even the projector,.. 
,, id just run standard wattage , the angle and position of them ... really aint doin much anyways.. the hid main light is 10x better, the fogs really only work for heavy rain ,and ..... fog. so you want something to cut through the that . a high wattage or hid bulb aint gonna do $hit,


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Thread revival! I have a question on the stained glass paint. I assume that it actually effects the color output of the light very much, but probably reduces the amount of thrown light outward due to a not totally mirrored flat surface, right?
I like the look of having the yellow housings more than having yellow bulbs to be honest, and I ran all yellows for some time, well until I got pulled over and told it was illegal, and I noticed that white light was just better anyway.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

As cool as it looks it seems like cop bait...


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

lol cop bait,, , ya i guess it is .. the bmw above style though is totally fine , and honeslty who cares about the light output of the highbeam... id be fine with ditching the highbeams output to have that.. 
its just a lot of work , that i just dont have alot of comfort doing it.
i think with the cop problem its the driving lights or hids that are yellow that are going to get you in trouble, to be honest i just put some yellow bulbs in my lady's gli, as her main driving lights. they look pretty good,, not too bright, and a nice duller yellow kinda like french lights, just waiting to see how long it takes to get pulled over.. if she doesnt....







im getting 3k hid bulbs !


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

i'd like to see how you'd even try to paint the headlight insert with yellow paint considering it's not reflective in the first place.


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

pretty sure that the high beam housing is reflective


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*

Agreed with z3ro. Plus I believe staind glass paint is paint that has been run through with TONS of reducer that way it is much more transparent. I want to try this on a junky flashlight first so I can tell if the reflected color will be yellow or not. Technically I would say it wouldn't because the bulb is still white, and I am not shining the light THROUGH a yellow film just reflecting it off of a yellow surface so I should get what looks like yellow lights when you stare at the housing, but the light thrown out is white.
These are all hunches because I don't really know what will happen, but the optics aren't changing and light is primarily dependent upon the incident wavelength so I expect this too work.


----------

